# Blue Buffalo Recall



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow! You gave me quite a scare! Abby is on Blue Buffalo but thankfully does not eat any of those formulas. I'm keeping that website on my favorites!!!


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

Phew! Butters is on blue buffalo but eats the puppy version. For a minute there I was worried!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for this site. I had Sir Winston on Blue Buffalo Wilderness Salmon and Duck. I avoid turkey and chicken when I can. He is scratching and I was thinking about trying him on AvoDerm, but realize it is a vegetarian diet, don't think I will do that now...thanks for the update...


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Glad to see this. I was considering the Blue Buffalo as it is carried at our local Tractor Supply. Another person said that was all she fed her dog. Guess I will just stick with the Purina One Lamb & Rice that I have fed dogs since it came out along with the raw meat that I give and carrots. Grand children were here all week and since they only ate half of everything, Rosie made out like a champ. Hamburger and Hotdogs (all beef) and scrambled eggs, cheese, potpie. If they didn't finish, Rosie got it. But she ate her kibble last night after they left.


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. I have Scrappy on Blue Buffalo because they stock it at Petco but I found a place nearby that stocks Evo so we're going to try that. He's only been on the Blue for a couple of weeks but it seems to me that it doesn't really agree with him, although he loves it. His stools are really loose and he even had the runs the other night. I'm mixing in some special bland food I had from the vet and some Science Diet sensitive stomach kibble with the Blue and that seems to help for the moment.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Thanks for this site. I had Sir Winston on Blue Buffalo Wilderness Salmon and Duck. I avoid turkey and chicken when I can. He is scratching and I was thinking about trying him on AvoDerm, but realize it is a vegetarian diet, don't think I will do that now...thanks for the update...


 Yeah it's my favourite food site. I know Sabine well. If you need help ,just give her an email. Can't say enough about her. Not only does she know nutrition, she also studies the company's manufacturing processes and history. Safety is one of her major concerns.


----------

